# Kubota T1670 wiring



## scq481 (Dec 23, 2012)

Good morning to all. I have a problem with my T1670 Kubota
I am chasing a wiring diagram for the T1670. I have a problem where it will start and cut for a short time, then it blows the 20amp fuse, and you need to put a new fuse in again. This works for a short time, then blows again. My mower mechanic friend has asked me to look for a wiring diagram, and I might as well be looking for hens teeth.
Can somebody help me out, as at the moment my lovely Kubota is going to be a boat anchor. 
Thanks to all, and happy holidays
scq481


----------

